# Driving through romania and bulgaria



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi , next month we will be driving to Greece through Romania and Bulgaria. Has anyone got any tips for the journey thanks !!


----------



## sallylinda (Feb 23, 2013)

If you are going for a new places enjoy the taste of the food , Try to utilize their lifestyle and learn, Experience Language and converse it, Enjoy their best nature spots and the people.


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi, thanks for reply. Unfortunately we won't have time to take it all in as we will be driving through as quickly as possible in a van full of furniture etc. it's the storeys I hear of people being stopped by bogus police and cars being robbed or is this all talk ??
Thanks


----------



## asimenia (Feb 20, 2012)

I can't advise you on Romania - but I've travelled round Bulgaria many times. You may have already left and my comments will mean nothing to you.
Bulgaria - great country with incredible scenery .... shame you can't stop off somewhere like Bansko.
Driving - stick to the speed limit!!! we know this from personal experience! My impatient Greek husband could not deal with driving behind a snail of a Bulgarian driver .... so he overtook .... Big Mistake HUGE! LOL - we were immediately flagged down and offered two choices - 1, to accompany the police to the station OR 2, place 50lev inside passport and 50 lev will be removed - passport handed back and sent on our merry (albeit slow) way .... we chose the latter. Greek cars passed us and were pointing and laughing! Which is what we do now! My husband now tends to get behind a Bulgarian lorry and follow his speed etc - they know exactly where the police hang out!

Keep headlights on at all times (winter rule in Bulgaria)

Carry snow chains 

Watch out for gypsies - large gypsy communities everywhere.
They have been known to step out in front of cars or make you think you've hit their kid - just be aware of this ..... we never experienced it but have heard about it. I assume Romania will be much worse.
250 Tips on Romania Warnings or Dangers - Stay Safe!

I love Bulgaria and try to go up as often as money allows (probably not at all this year) - it gives me a break from Greece and the miseries of life here in Preveza for a short while. Bansko is wonderful - I adore it in summer as well as in winter. Melnik is also a great place to stop and see on your way into Greece. 
Kalo taxidi


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I will be driving in van to take our furniture down having made the journey last march through Italy etc travelling for a total of three and a half days. Hungary romania and bulgaria look like a shorter route. It's good to get some tips from other ex pats. 
Best wishes Sam


----------



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

Wouldn't Austria, Croatia, Serbia & Macedonia be shorter that Hungary, Romania & Bulgaria?


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi. We were sticking to EU country's as we will be taking lots of furniture and other new things for our house and I've been told off a few people about tax etc when taking things across none EU borders plus our vehicle insurance covers us for EU only. Thanks.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Be careful driving anywhere in Europe. Only last week on UK tv (the program with Angela Rippin) reported lots of car jacking (think that's the name) in France/Spain


----------



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

samrvy said:


> Hi. We were sticking to EU country's as we will be taking lots of furniture and other new things for our house and I've been told off a few people about tax etc when taking things across none EU borders plus our vehicle insurance covers us for EU only. Thanks.


Probably sensible - I didn't think about that angle, sorry. :der:


----------

